# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Ecologico de barcelos

## LUIS ROCHA

Boas pessoal, eu e o meu irmão depois de estarmos fartos de andar com os bidons pela praia ,compramos uma bomba por 10 euros, e agora é só bombar :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
 ficam aqui algumas fotos do material:

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

mais algumas fotos:

----------


## Antonio Rocha

Boas Luis 
A pergunta do costume onde a adquiristes, o berbequim é de que potencia.
Cpts

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Boas António, a bomba comprei no Lidl e o berbequim é de 2400rm e tem 3 recargas (cada recarga aguenta uns 8 minutos que dá para encher 4 bidons de 25 litros).

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Ola Luís
Assim esta louco  :SbOk:   :SbOk:  
E poupar as costas do pessoal  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  
Tenho que fazer igual. Onde e por quanto ficou isso todo?

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Boas Roberto, só tens é que arranjar um berbequim com umas recargas :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  na próxima coleta de água eu aviso-te, a coleta é feita na praia de Quião Aver-o-mar,conheces? :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

5***** conheço bem.
Obrigado pelo convite  :SbOk3:  
Depois diz alguma coisa  :SbOk:   :SbOk:  
Mas só da para 100L a bateria que tens? não podes mais?
E que vou precisar de 450L para o novo. Mas ainda não e para já.

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Roberto tenho 3 baterias, a água é para mim e para o meu irmão, as 3 baterias dão para sacar uns 300 litros. Se conseguisses arranjar um berbequim dava para tirar mais litros.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Ok.
Também tenho que comprar 1 para mim. :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  
Depois Avisa quando fores a próxima vez?

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Luis, 

Podes utilizar um tranformador e ligar o berbequim a bateria do carro, depois é so ligar o cabo com comprimento suficiente até onde queres. Conheço uma pessoa que fez isso com 220V, ficou sem o carregador do berbequim e atravez de um transformador ligou a 220V. 

abraço

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

ok Carlos, é uma boa ideia , só tem o inconveniente de andar com mais 100 metros de cabo, mas é uma boa ideia :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

ola eu tb queria comprar uma bomba dessas será que alguem me sabe dizer onde posso comprar é que tenho andado a procurar na net mas não encontro. Alguem me pode ajudar???

----------


## Santos Dias

Olá Luis podes dizer-me onde compras-te a bomba ?

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Olá Luís,

Também sou do concelho de Barcelos, onde é que fazes a recolha da água?
Nunca tiveste nenhum "azar" com a água do mar?

Eu cheguei a ir buscar a Vila do Conde perto do castelo, mas achei que não cheirava lá muito bem...depois nunca mais usei água natural.

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas a todos ,desculpem estar a utilizar este topico mas mas como é o mesmo assunto vou o utilizar .
Ontem vi na media market  um transformador para 220v que se liga ao isqueiro do carro e que dava para aparelhos até 300w (dizia na caixa)que custava 50e tal euros,e a minha pergunta é ,se ligando lá uma bomba de retorno usada nos nossos aquarios ,com uma mangueira de 10 ou 15mt ligada na zona de succção de agua(as eheim pelo menos dão para isso) daria para puxar agua do mar ?
Se der, penso que não faria grande mal o aquario ficar sem retorno o tempo de ir buscar agua ao mar!

Fiquem bem :SbOk:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Electricamente dá para ligar.

O problema é a altura a que consegues elevar água com uma bomba de retorno.

No sitio onde costumava apanhar água (Cabo Raso), desde a água até ao carro eram cerca de 4 metros de altura. Uma bomba de retorno não te eleva água a essa altura.

No entanto podes é ver as bombas de águas sujas no AKI, Leroy Merlin, etc ...

Convém é que o inversor suporte duas vezes a capacidade da bomba senão podes ter problemas. Ex: Bomba 250W - inversor 500W.

Abraço,

----------


## Luis Santos

Obrigado por responderes Rui,realmente a minha ideia era ficar o mais barato possivel .Os inversores que eu vi para essas potencias ultrapassavam os 100 euros assim como as bombas que falas-te tambem andam para esses valores ficando em 200euros pelo menos(as duas coisas) .
Tambem apanho agua no cabo raso e na zona onde apanho(junto aos viveiros do lado esquerdo junto a um muro de cimento) na maré cheia julgo que o desnivel até ao carro não ultrapasse os 2 mt e com 5 mt de mangueira já se deve conseguir puxar agua .
Se calhar qualquer dia perco o amor a 50 ou 60 euros e experimento .
Depois digo alguma coisa

Obrigado mais uma vez :SbOk:

----------


## Santos Dias

> Olá Luís,
> 
> Também sou do concelho de Barcelos, onde é que fazes a recolha da água?
> Nunca tiveste nenhum "azar" com a água do mar?
> 
> Eu cheguei a ir buscar a Vila do Conde perto do castelo, mas achei que não cheirava lá muito bem...depois nunca mais usei água natural.


Se quiseres combinamos e interajudamo-nos eu geralmente vou a viana junto ao forte mas sou selectivo na Marés

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

> Se quiseres combinamos e interajudamo-nos eu geralmente vou a viana junto ao forte mas sou selectivo na Marés


eheh...estou ver que há muita malta do norte aqui no fórum.
obrigado pela a ajuda, penso que precisarei dela para encher o meu próximo reef (ainda está a ser projectado).
para já vou continuar com água da torneira no meu nano (que curiosamente nunca teve problemas)

----------


## Carlos Jorge

> Boas a todos ,desculpem estar a utilizar este topico mas mas como é o mesmo assunto vou o utilizar .
> Ontem vi na media market  um transformador para 220v que se liga ao isqueiro do carro e que dava para aparelhos até 300w (dizia na caixa)que custava 50e tal euros,e a minha pergunta é ,se ligando lá uma bomba de retorno usada nos nossos aquarios ,com uma mangueira de 10 ou 15mt ligada na zona de succção de agua(as eheim pelo menos dão para isso) daria para puxar agua do mar ?
> Se der, penso que não faria grande mal o aquario ficar sem retorno o tempo de ir buscar agua ao mar!
> 
> Fiquem bem


Boas Luis,

eu ia buscar água com esse sistema e utilizava uma sicce9000. Ia buscar água a cerca de 6m, funcionava era apenas um pouco lento.

----------


## Luis Santos

> Boas Luis,
> 
> eu ia buscar água com esse sistema e utilizava uma sicce9000. Ia buscar água a cerca de 6m, funcionava era apenas um pouco lento.


Boas Carlos,mais ao menos quanto tempo demorava a encher um bidon de 20\30lt,para ter uma ideia.
Por muito lento que seja deve ser melhor que andar a acartar com os bidons,é que cada vez que vou lá são sempre 12 bidons (240lt)

Obrigado :SbOk2:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas Luis,

tudo vai depender da altura a que fores buscar a água. 1m apenas, faz muita diferença.
Das últimas vezes fui buscar 130l e contando com o tempo de montar e arrumar tudo (o cabo da bomba, uma extensão, o transformador e a mangueira), não demorava menos de 1h30m. Se consegui-se fazer tudo sozinho, não havia problema, mas como tinha de levar alguém comigo para me ajudar, já era muito tempo. 
Para os 240l deves demorar umas 2h. Enquanto a bomba está a trabalhar o carro tem de estar ligado.

----------


## Luis Santos

> Boas Luis,
> 
> tudo vai depender da altura a que fores buscar a água. 1m apenas, faz muita diferença.
> Das últimas vezes fui buscar 130l e contando com o tempo de montar e arrumar tudo (o cabo da bomba, uma extensão, o transformador e a mangueira), não demorava menos de 1h30m. Se consegui-se fazer tudo sozinho, não havia problema, mas como tinha de levar alguém comigo para me ajudar, já era muito tempo. 
> Para os 240l deves demorar umas 2h. Enquanto a bomba está a trabalhar o carro tem de estar ligado.


Boas Carlos ,acho que vou continuar a alancar com os bidons :Icon Cry: 
Não vou estar a gastar 200 e tal euros num transformador mais potente assim como uma bomba de maior caudal como a que o Rui Feliciano tem .
Uma vez por mês tambem não custa muito.
Obrigado mais uma vez pelo esclarecimento.

Fica bem :SbOk2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas, para quando próximas colectas? Se for possível, gostava de ir convosco trazer água  :SbOk:

----------

